# Tips and uber



## UberDuval (Jul 24, 2016)

You signed up knowing tips were not included. It would be crazy to add it to the app then uber will increase their fee. Be kind..I found if someone wants to make a drive through run or stop at the store...you can get lots of tips. Anytime someone asks for a gas station I pull into the pump. 70% of the time the rider will offer to fill my tank up and grab me a drink. Last night I took 5 guys 2 blocks to McDonald's...when we got back they tipped me $20. Picked up a disabled veteran....wheelchair and all. He was hammered but so funny. He said he needed some Taco Bell. Grabbed it....went to his place...got him set up.oh yeah he bought me dinner...then when I shake his hand there's another $20 tip. That's FREE money that I use to replenish my gas tank.


My main slogan is "I work for ratings not tips".


----------



## Fshdaspcl (Jan 12, 2016)

My new angle is when a PAX asks about tipping. I always say I'd guess about 60% of my PAX now tip you'd be amazed how many $5 spots that little lie gets me


----------



## UberDuval (Jul 24, 2016)

So the client asks you if they are suppose to tip....or if they are allowed to tip......I'm trying to figure out what you mean by "you'd be amazed how many $5 spots that little lie gets me".


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Anyone else notice an uptick in tips lately? Last 2 days, 25 rides, 16 tips! $56.00! 1's and 5's, nice thick wad when folded! Most I've seen in my 13 weeks driving! Perhaps pax are getting the word? Hope the trend continues and spreads.


----------



## Rixram (Jul 26, 2016)

Out of 41 rides given so far, 4 have given tips. And I have a 4.80 rating (top drivers for my area is 4.83). Most folks are very pleased, but apparently stingy b*stards.
And I'm professional and my vehicle is a nicely appointed SUV that is clean.
I make additional stops without issue.
People are just stingy, apparently, or lack common courtesy.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I don't blame the pax. I blame Uber! Their every mention of tips have been nebulous and deceiving. Their advice to us, "say tips aren't required, if the pax insist don't argue, accept. AFTERALL YOU EARNED IT!" Don't tell me! Tell my pax!!! If they admit we earn tips why not encourage pax to tip? Or don't, but damn it don't actively rally pax to not tip!


----------



## UberDuval (Jul 24, 2016)

I was down at the beach this past Friday night...they have those extended golf carts that say..."FREE RIDES....TIPS REQUIRED" da fuq


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

UberDuval said:


> My main slogan is "I work for ratings not tips".


I work for money


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

UberDuval said:


> You signed up knowing tips were not included. It would be crazy to add it to the app then uber will increase their fee. Be kind..I found if someone wants to make a drive through run or stop at the store...you can get lots of tips. Anytime someone asks for a gas station I pull into the pump. 70% of the time the rider will offer to fill my tank up and grab me a drink. Last night I took 5 guys 2 blocks to McDonald's...when we got back they tipped me $20. Picked up a disabled veteran....wheelchair and all. He was hammered but so funny. He said he needed some Taco Bell. Grabbed it....went to his place...got him set up.oh yeah he bought me dinner...then when I shake his hand there's another $20 tip. That's FREE money that I use to replenish my gas tank.
> 
> My main slogan is "I work for ratings not tips".


A lot of drivers have also signed up at higher rates/mile but that has gone down! I don't understand why Ubers fee would go up for adding a tip option to the app? The PAX don't have to tip but it gives them the option if they want to without having to carry cash.


----------

